# Extending tailstock quill travel



## Steelmaster (Dec 13, 2009)

On both my metal lathe and my wood lathe I find that a tailstock quill travel of (barely) 40mm (more like 35mm) is not enough for some of the drilling operations I do.

It isn't as bothersome on the metal lathe because the bed is a V bed and withdrawing the whole tailstock, clearing the drill and then re-inserting the tailstock all the way in again doesn't cause it to move from side to side.
On my wood lathe however, this does happen and obviously the drilled hole gets enlarged and/or out of round.

So, my question is, is it feasible to extend the tailstock quill travel, if so how would one go about it, ideally to min 75mm?


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

on your wood lathe do you clamp the tailstock to the bed and use the hand wheel or do you hold the tailstock and chuck and push the bit into the work? 

for the metal lathe you could cut off some of the rear of your MT so it doesnt eject as fast but be care full ans you dont want to take to much off and have it not eject

another idea for the metal lathe is you could try is to get a MT tapper holder for your QCTP (if you have one) and use the carriage to drill just make sure its centered


----------

